# Questions for the Fluval FX5



## Mikolas (Jan 16, 2010)

Hey all, to get right to the point, I have a 75 gallon standard tank, medium planted with peaceful but active to semi aggressive fish (1-4 inch sized fish). 

I purchased a fluval fx5 and just installed it today and have had it running fro about 30 minutes. This is my first experience with canister filters. Thus, I have a couple of questions for those of you whose had experience with this filter. 

Firstly, is this too much? Some of my fish seem to be blown away by the flow rate, but I can't fathom why that no matter how stupid they may be, that they still choose to be right next to it and fight so hard (so I'm assuming that this isn't stressful enough to be life threatening, but please correct me if I'm wrong). 

Secondly, I notice that the two input/output valves has settings on them, but I'm not quite confident in making use of them. I assume you can reduce the input/output with these, but I'm wondering what happens if they aren't even on both ends. For instance, if I reduce the intake and I have the output to the max, does that mean the canister will eventually run out of water because it's chugging out more water than it is taking in? Or what about if things were vise versa, with the intake being stronger than the output? I rather not worry about having to paying my landlord for water damage due to leakage of this canister.

Thirdly, is the intake safe? I'm used to Aquaclears with a sponge on the intake, but the ribbed hard plastic somewhat concerns me when I see my fish get near it, my loaches and catfish seem to like being around it. I'm just imagining a ton of fish stuck to the intake in the morning...

Also, what exactly is the purge valve and how can I make use of it? I've also been told that I can use this contraption to do water changes, can anybody assist me as to how I can do that?

I had to angle my intake significantly to have it fit in the tank (tank isn't tall enough) to fit the required specs (6 inches of tube into tank + intake must be 3 inches above), I'm not sure if that will cause a problem. 

Lastly, any other side tips/hints you guys have about this canister is greatly appreciated.

Thank you for your time.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Wow, a lot of questions...I can answer some of them. I owned one for about 2 months I think.

I don't think the filter is too much for your tank, but may be a little much if you have your valves wide open. I had mine on a 125g tank, but I still only kept them at about 75%. It won't matter what position they are in. If the output is closed off some while the intake is wide open, just means the output is reduced and vice-versa. Just play around with them and try to find what seems to work best for your fish. 

The output is 2 huge openings and I personally didn't like that. You could adapt it to a spray bar if you wanted, either homemade or maybe use one of the available Eheim spraybars. I had planned on doing that but never got around to it. Never had a problem with the intake harming fish, but like any other filter, if the fish is weak it could end up attached if not strong enough to swim off of it. I've gotten this even with HOB filters. It wouldn't be too hard to do what you've done with your other filters you've used. Just may need to think about it a bit...if it bothered you.

I never used the purge valve. I believe it was just a way to vacate water out of the canister to make it easier to carry. It can be pretty heavy if full of water. Never thought about using it for water changes, but I guess you could. Seems like the otuput would be a little small for me and would rather use my python anyway.

Intake length I am sure you could play around with. Take the piece you cut off and shorten it to what you need and test and see if it works for you. I took it as 6" into the water...so if that included some of the hose, then so be it. If you use the piece you cut off, then if it causes problems you could at least revert back to your longer piece.

Hope that helps. I would fill all your baskets completely with media. The polishing pads should be replaced at a minimum at least every 30 days and sometimes less. Once they get even remotely close to clogged flow is reduced quite a bit. It drove the ammonia up in my tank and almost had a complete crash. The output being under the water, it is a little difficult to tell how much is actually coming out. After that I'd stick my hand in the water every 4-5 days to feel the flow. Not a bad filter. I changed mine out to an Eheim 2080.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

I'm getting ready to buy an FX5 - I found this while searching;

YouTube - Fluval FX5 Setup Tutorial Part 1
YouTube - Fluval FX5 Setup Tutorial Part 2

How noisy is it compared to a HOB filter?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks like the video that it comes with. As long as you have a good cabinet like the one in that video, you'll just barely hear a hum. They're actually very quiet.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have one on my 220, and yes you can use the purge valve to remove water from the tank. I do it all the time. Just make sure you use a hose that fits it tight so it doesn't leak. I usually drain half of my tank that way. then refill with the python.

I tried using the polishing pads and they would clog every couple of days and would have to be replaced. I ended up using some ac sponge and pot scrubbers in it.


----------



## shocktrp (May 24, 2009)

Well, I got mine set up last night (replaced 3 Aquaclear 110's on a 180 gallon tank). 

It is actually quieter than a single Aquaclear 100. It is also quieter than my computer - the videos posted above make it seem louder than it actually is.


----------

